# Stocking a 230Gal



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi everyone, I have recently purchased an acrylic aquarium that I will be setting up in late Nov/early Dec when I move into my new house. I want to overstock it with male peacocks and haps, maybe a few tangs and synos too. I currently have 2 male peacocks (both hybrids) and 2 Z rocks right now that are still growing up. Does anyone have suggestions on some nice big haps and colorful peacocks to fill this big tank? I am open to anything and not opposed to ordering online either.  Ultimately I would like a wide variety of colors and sizes! Thanks for the help, I'm dying to get started!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Anything you want! Start checking what you could get, which few fish you want the most to build the tank around. Decide if you want the biggest Haps, because there are many impressive large Haps, or more of the medium size fish with Aulonocara. The Z-rock Lithobates are rather meek, may not look their best around bigger fish. Avoid the hybrids that might be more aggressive.


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

How many fish could I keep in a tank this size? 7ftx2ft footprint


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

It depends on the size of the fish. In my mostly male 220G peacock/hap tank I have 25-30 fish ranging from 4-14". I have a lot of predators. Champsochromis, Buchochromis, Nimbochromis, Tyrannochromis, Stigmatochromis, Rampochromis, Placidochromis tanzanias, Mdoka white lips, Mlomo VC10, Moori dolphin, z-rock, a frontosa, a tropheous Duboisi Maswa and a midas. The tank is fairly peaceful too.


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

gverde said:


> It depends on the size of the fish. In my mostly male 220G peacock/hap tank I have 25-30 fish ranging from 4-14". I have a lot of predators. Champsochromis, Buchochromis, Nimbochromis, Tyrannochromis, Stigmatochromis, Rampochromis, Placidochromis tanzanias, Mdoka white lips, Mlomo VC10, Moori dolphin, z-rock, a frontosa, a tropheous Duboisi Maswa and a midas. The tank is fairly peaceful too.


These are a lot of fish I plan to have except a few like: Rampochromis. Frontosas, Tropheous, and Midas. I will keep the tangs in another tank I have and stick to mainly Malawis. Good to know about the size of fish and the quantity though! Thanks


----------



## Lushaquatics (Sep 15, 2013)

I'd so drool at the prospects of stalking a 230gal!!!!


----------



## misterted (Sep 12, 2003)

gverde said:


> It depends on the size of the fish. In my mostly male 220G peacock/hap tank I have 25-30 fish ranging from 4-14". I have a lot of predators. Champsochromis, Buchochromis, Nimbochromis, Tyrannochromis, Stigmatochromis, Rampochromis, Placidochromis tanzanias, Mdoka white lips, Mlomo VC10, Moori dolphin, z-rock, a frontosa, a tropheous Duboisi Maswa and a midas. The tank is fairly peaceful too.


It's peaceful until you add females.


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

misterted said:


> It's peaceful until you add females.


I plan to only have males. I will have a 75 gal growout with females to help my males color up a little faster and to confirm I am adding males only. Hopefully that should keep females out of my display tank.


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

Make sure your stocking contains a few of my favorites.....Fossochromis, Frontosa and Borleyi.

.


----------



## audierou (Jul 25, 2012)

Fossochromis rostratus and Aristochromis christyi is a must.


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

I like the Aristochromis christyi not too sure if I've seen any Fossochromis before...well other than pictures. Frontosa don't really appeal to me that much....anyone have a specific kind that is a bit more exciting than the rest?


----------



## audierou (Jul 25, 2012)

You want exciting? Get a Nimbochromis Fusco!! He will excite your tank till no end. Haha.


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

audierou said:


> You want exciting? Get a Nimbochromis Fusco!! He will excite your tank till no end. Haha.


Love the Fuscos! Now I just have to find one. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Dont forget about the venustus, livingstoni, rhodisi, maybe spell wrong


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

A couple videos of my grow out tank while I work on getting the big one set up. Currently in a 75 because all these fish are fairly young and not full grown yet.





Week 1 after the move





Week 2 after I added a few new fish

Stock List
5 x Neolamprologus Leleupi
Sciaenochromis Ahli
Protomelas Taeniolatus
F2 Aulonocara Stuartgranti Maleri 
Champsochromis Caeruleus
Aulonocara maulana
Placidochromis electra
2 x Placidochromis Phenochilus Tanzania (1 5" male & 1 2" Juvi)
Copadichromis Azureus
Aulonocara Firefish
Otopharynx Lithobates
Aulonocara Rubescens
Nyassachromis Boadzulu Kanchedza
Dimidiochromis Kiwinge
Aulonocara Kandeense
Aulonocara Jacobfreibergi Otter Point
Aulonocara Lwanda

4 x Synos
3 x Plecos


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

Well for starters I would say that If you are going to go with the larger haps like nimbochromis and fossochromis and aristochromis you will want to keep the peacocks out of the mix untill they are full grown. The fossochromis rostratus is one of my all time favorite fish and they can get very large and they are wild to watch and also to try and catch. Shoot me a PM some time I am in your area and can help you locate some nice fish to fill that tank.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Nice real nice...I just set up a 55gl grow out tank..I see you have some tangs also..


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

jimmie said:


> Nice real nice...I just set up a 55gl grow out tank..I see you have some tangs also..


Yes but I'll be pulling those fish out soon once my other tanks are finished cycling. I have a pair of alto comp red fin and 5 leleupi. :thumb:


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Yeah I hear ya bro.,, the 55gl was originally supposed to be a tang tank, one day it mite still come out to be that way, I have a 150gl Malawi tank, an Im putting smaller malawi in the 55, my dream tank is a 8ft tank or a 10ft tank,,, I just need the tank,, I can build my own stand an canopy..


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

Just a quick vid of the 75 gal grow out a few weeks ago while I work on the big tank.

I have already removed the pair of alto comps and the 3 female z-rocks
and I also added 1x 3" Taiwan Reef and 1x 3" Lemon Jake (I think)


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

ldregz said:


> audierou said:
> 
> 
> > You want exciting? Get a Nimbochromis Fusco!! He will excite your tank till no end. Haha.
> ...


I would leave the fusco out unless you want constant fights and aggression. Tried them a year ago but had to get rid of them. Way too aggressive with constant chasing and harassing all the tank mates.


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

Took a little longer then expected but finally starting to get the big tank setup! After cleaning the acrylic I noticed that it was scratched up more than I thought it was. I am going to put in some hours sanding and buffing out the scratches. The Bottom has some pretty bad crazing, but I think I'm going to laminate a small sheet over the stressed area to reinforce it. The previous two owners never had issues with the crazing.

I have been testing projects out on my 75 gallon grow out while I work on the big tank. I just added a drip system and overflow to help with the water changes.

Here are a few pictures of my crazing and projects:









84L x 24w x 26h w/ single 2" overflow


















Crazing at a closeup

















Splitter for my washing machine and drip system









2 carbon filters and 1 particle filter









2GPH drip emitter









Large overflow, It's overkill but I plan to use it with a sump once the 230 is completed and the drip system is transfered










Stock list:
5x	Neolamprologus Leleupi
1x	Sciaenochromis Ahli
1x	Protomelas Taeniolatus
1x	Aulonocara Stuartgranti Maleri
1x	Aulonocara maulana
1x	Placidochromis electra
2x	Placidochromis Phenochilus Tanzania
2x	Copadichromis Azureus
1x	Otopharynx Lithobates
1x	Aulonocara Rubescens
1x	Nyassachromis boadzulu Kanchedza
1x	Dimidiochromis kiwinge
1x	Aulonocara Jacobfreibergi Otter Point
1x	Aulonocara Lwanda
2x	Aulonocara jacobfreibergi Undu Reef
1x	Aulonocara Dragon Blood
1x	Aulonocara stuartgranti Chinuni
1x	Aulonocara stuartgranti Usisya 
1x	Chilotilapia rhoadesii
1x	Copadichromis borleyi Kadango
1x	Cyrtocara moorii
1x	Fossorochromis rostratus 
1x	Aulonacara sp OB
1x	Buccochromis nototaenia
1x	Nimbochromis polystigma
1x	Nimbochromis venustus
1x	Protomelas stevensi taiwan reef
1x	Lepidolamprologus kendalli
1x	Exochromis anagenys
1x	Aulonocara jacobfreibergi Undu Reef Albino
1x	Aulonocara Stuartgranti Maleri Albino














My mini breeding setup. All my 30 longs are all Tangs and my 10 gals are fry and a few females


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Nice bro keep up the good work, me myself Im about to make my 55gl a saltwater fish only tank, I have the two african cichlid tanks already...


----------

